# Jetzt verfügbar: IXON Cloud 2 - Die IIoT-Plattform der nächsten Generation



## IXON GmbH (2 Februar 2021)

Ab heute, dem 2. Februar 2021, ist die* IXON Cloud 2* offiziell verfügbar. Die bestehende Cloud-Plattform für IIoT und Fernwartung wurde komplett neu gestaltet und in vielerlei Hinsicht verfeinert, um den Kundenwünschen noch besser gerecht zu werden. Dazu gehören verbesserte Funktionen für eine engere Zusammenarbeit zwischen Maschinenbauer und deren Kunden, sowie zusätzliche Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten bei der Einrichtung und Anpassung der Plattform - für eine optimale Anpassung an spezifische Bedürfnisse.

IXON bietet eine All-in-One-Lösung, welche sowohl die IXON Cloud, als auch die notwendigen industriellen Router (IXrouter) beinhaltet. Die Firma hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, den IIoT-Übergang unter Maschinenbauern voranzutreiben, indem eine sichere Cloud-Umgebung mit allen notwendigen Technologien bereitgestellt wird, um das IIoT für jeden Maschinenbauer - unabhängig vom Ort - direkt zugänglich zu machen.

Um den Kunden eine revolutionäre IIoT-Lösung zu bieten, hat das Unternehmen intensiv an der Entwicklung der *IXON Cloud 2* gearbeitet. Die rundum erneuerte Cloud-Plattform bietet eine Vielzahl von Vorteilen für Maschinenbauer und Systemintegratoren an, dazu gehören:

*Intuitives Interface*

Die neue Benutzeroberfläche beseitigt Ablenkungen, bringt Menschen, Maschinen und Daten näher zusammen und gibt den Benutzern die Möglichkeit, das zu tun, was sie am besten können. Das Portal, der Flottenmanager und der Admin-Bereich legen den Fokus auf die täglichen Aufgaben und sind mit smarten Verbesserungen für eine einfachere Verwaltung von Geräten, Anpassungen und Einstellungen ausgestattet.

_Hervorzuhebende Features_:

• Separate Bereiche für Maschinenzugriff, Portalverwaltung und -anpassung
• Verbesserte Such- und Filterfunktion für Maschinen und Benutzer
• Einfache Veröffentlichung Ihrer eigenen Maschinenanwendung

*Erweitertes Benutzermanagement*

Die IXON Cloud 2 bietet eine Kombination aus einfacher Zusammenarbeit und zahlreichen Konfigurationsoptionen. Durch die rollenbasierte Benutzerverwaltung kann der Maschinenbesitzer die volle Kontrolle über die eigenen Maschinen erhalten. Rollen und Zugriffsgruppen können nach individuellen Bedürfnissen definiert werden - so können Maschinenbauer Berechtigungen auf allen Ebenen festlegen, das Sicherheitsniveau konfigurieren und auf die Bedürfnisses ihrer Ingenieure und Kunden eingehen.

_Hervorzuhebende Features:
_
•         Einfache Aufteilung zwischen Kunden, Partnern und Serviceteams
•         Definieren von Rollen und Zugriffsgruppen und legen Sie Berechtigungen fest
•         Fähigkeit zur Durchsetzung der 2-Faktor-Authentifizierung

*IXON Studio*

Das IIoT-Portal kann mit dem neuen IXON Studio an die individuellen Bedürfnisse angepasst werden. Gänzlich ohne Programmierkenntnisse ist es so möglich, die Art und Weise zu konfigurieren, wie Ingenieuren, Partnern oder Anwenden Einblick in die Maschine gewährt wird. Mithilfe von leistungsstarken Widgets können benutzerdefinierte Maschinenansichten erstellt werden. Dank der benutzerfreundlichen Drag & Drop Funktion können individuell gestaltete Dashboards für Wartung, Zustandsüberwachung und KPIs gestaltet werden.

_Hervorzuhebende Features:
_
•         Erstellen von benutzerbasierten Dashboards mit einer großen Auswahl an vorgefertigten Widgets
•        Kombination von Daten von mehreren Maschinen in einem einzigen Dashboard (OEE)
•         Erstellen eigener Komponenten mit Hilfe von Vue Javascript (VueJS) 

_____

Für alle Interessierten findet außerdem am 9. Februar um 10:00 Uhr ein *Webinar* statt. Hier geht es direkt zur Anmeldung.

Weitere Informationen zur IXON Cloud 2 gibt es hier: https://lp.ixon.cloud/neu


----------

